# rear drum to disc conversion



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

i am planning on doing this in the next few weeks. Getting the kit from fastbrakes for $200. Now it says it comes with the adapter package, braided steel lines, and rotors. I will need to supply the calipers, pads and parking brake cables. Now i checked around, local parts store has what is called a "loaded" rear caliper....what is this? Also after doing this, with tweaking and so on, what percentage, estimate ofcourse will it help me to stop? and can i modify my existing parking brake cable to fit this set up.

Thanks


----------



## Nissan200sxSE (Jul 9, 2004)

*Loaded...*



Nissusan said:


> i am planning on doing this in the next few weeks. Getting the kit from fastbrakes for $200. Now it says it comes with the adapter package, braided steel lines, and rotors. I will need to supply the calipers, pads and parking brake cables. Now i checked around, local parts store has what is called a "loaded" rear caliper....what is this? Also after doing this, with tweaking and so on, what percentage, estimate ofcourse will it help me to stop? and can i modify my existing parking brake cable to fit this set up.
> 
> Thanks


All this is, is a more expensive caliper with the brake pad already attatched spring loaded and such...in my opinion its a waste of money and going with the standard package is better. Repairs are easier and more economical..

I too am looking to do this conversion, for extra stopping power but also for looks. Whered you get this kit from...I will take a look because I have been searching for the most econimcal way of doing this for about 2 weeks now...

~Ben


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Nissusan said:


> i am planning on doing this in the next few weeks. Getting the kit from fastbrakes for $200. Now it says it comes with the adapter package, braided steel lines, and rotors. I will need to supply the calipers, pads and parking brake cables. Now i checked around, local parts store has what is called a "loaded" rear caliper....what is this? Also after doing this, with tweaking and so on, what percentage, estimate ofcourse will it help me to stop? and can i modify my existing parking brake cable to fit this set up.
> 
> Thanks


I did the complete upgrade, you can see my writeup in the Feb '04 issue of NPM.

You can get your calipers in the following ways:
Used from someone selling them, off a car at the junk yard, or non loaded at the autoparts store.
The above ways require a rebuild. New rubber boots, new grease on the pins, pads, clips, shims, and seals.

Or you can get them loaded at the autoparts store. It's typically the entire caliper including the torque member which you will need. It's newly rebuilt, new boots, seals, grease. it also comes with pads and clips. Basically completely assembled, ready to slide onto the rotor. When I got my AD22s, they did not come with shims, however. I think shims are used to lower noise or something.

Anyway, it's a very straightforward install. Yes, you will need new e-brake lines, ask Greg Vogel @ Quality Nissan to hook you up with that. I think I paid aroud 75 for them.


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

thanks alot guys. off to the junk yard


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

i'm located in miami, i just came back from a junk yard, no sentra/200sx with rear disc, but i lucky to find a NX with rear disc. The guy wanted $30 each. They looked very good, no rust, it looks a bit dusty, all intact. Can this work? and is it a good price?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

As far as I know, that'd work just fine, jus make sure you grab the torque member and the arm that holds the e-brake cable. You will have to rebuild them.

I could be wrong, but see if you can use the NX e-brake lines.


----------

